# DIY vendors in cpt area



## Lehan (8/1/16)

Hi all...

A buddy of mine in cpt area is looking to purchase a few DIY items. I would just like to know who is the vendors in cpt selling vg, pg, nic and concentrates? 

Thanks,
Lehan 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/16)

In Cape Town you have www.valleyvapour.co.za and www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Lehan (8/1/16)

Awesome thanks

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

